

Ask HN: What is the current state of SAAS in the iOS app store? - pdenya

I have a required setup process (creating forms, etc) for my web-app that has an optional mobile component.  Users who download the mobile component first have no way of knowing about this setup process because apple rejected the app initially for mentioning that they need to go to the website where there is an option of purchasing a premium subscription.<p>What is the best way to handle this currently?  The mobile app is a small piece of the value of my saas app and the in app purchase options for tiered subscriptions are terrible.
======
glimcat
You could emulate this:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/37signals-
campfire/id37740198...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/37signals-
campfire/id377401986?mt=8)

